# A surplus of powerheads, ideas?



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

I recently bought a 120g tank and it was delivered with a bag of supplies, in these supplies were about 8 powerheads. I used 2 (plus one that I had) for my under gravel jets after adding the filer attachments. So I now have an about 5 left over after I put one or two in some of my other tanks. What should I do with the extras?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

How about something like this?


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Cich of it all said:


> How about something like this?


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

double post


----------



## klrk 5k (Mar 31, 2004)

you can send some to me :thumb:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Add some mattenfilters to the tanks, or the mattenfilter divider idea shown on swiss tropicals.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

There was *THIS* not too long ago and I remember seeing other posts on a powerhead used to make a powered siphon cleaning tube that may help you clean your 120g a little easier... HTH


----------

